

Introducing the beta for Steam Broadcasting - spenczar5
https://steamcommunity.com/updates/broadcasting

======
hayksaakian
I've been poking around the frontend code to see if their broadcasts could be
embedded, and the answer looks like no.

[https://gist.github.com/hayksaakian/8fdc4589ebf908a573a2](https://gist.github.com/hayksaakian/8fdc4589ebf908a573a2)

the magic happens on

[https://gist.github.com/hayksaakian/8fdc4589ebf908a573a2#fil...](https://gist.github.com/hayksaakian/8fdc4589ebf908a573a2#file-
embed-L115)

you provide a user id an name, and the player JS will feed everything as
appropriate.

the current issue involves cookies and CORS issues.

\- you can't watch steam broadcasts without being signed in

\- steam uses your cookie to generate a viewer id

\- there are two steps to getting stream data:

\- 1) fetch json containing a manifest link,

\- 2) load the manifest link

\- both steps check your cookies to verify the viewerid you claimed matches
your actual viewerid

